# WintecLite opinion anyone please?



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

I would appreciate it if anyone could share their experience with WintecLite. They are relatively new (came out a year ago?) and there is next to nothing in terms of real user reviews online that I could find.

NEW WintecLite All Purpose - Wintec

What I understand is they weigh less than 5kg and possess all of the rest of the Wintec range highlights - easy maintenance, CAIR, etc. My basic interest is:
- how comfortable are they for the horse for hours-long rides?
- how well do they fit horses with low withers (we are talking in my case an Arabian with a round barrel)?
- do they have a weight restriction (I am 187cm and 85kg, but could not find this discussed anywhere in descriptions on various selling sites)?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I always was under the impression that Cair had a 70kg weight limit but in retrospect I have no idea where that idea came from so its probably not right. 

I'm personally not a fan of Cair, especially with heavier riders. Air is not soft when compressed/pressured, especially compared to wool.

Fit wise, Wintec uses very similar or identical trees throughout their range. I imagine it would fit the same as any other wintec. It didn't fit my round horse but it might fit yours. 

I haven't ridden in a Winteclite before but they seem very reminiscent of the early Wintecs which were popular but didn't wear well.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you - good info, especially coming from a Wintec "local" so to speak. 

I have read extensively online on the brand and have not seen 70kg restriction anywhere and have actually seen men ride in them, but will do some more research on that.

In terms of trees - apparently their dressage range have them flatter on the back, but I have never ridden in any Wintec until now.

Good point on Cair and rider weight - it ties back to the 70kg (or any other) restriction - I guess the weight restriction would address it if an issue exists at all. Reflocking is always an option, but better not to go to it from the get go of course.


I will come back and share if I decide to purchase one.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been wondering as well what people's opinions are on the Winteclite! I've never seen one myself. I used to own a Wintec Pro AP. For wider, rounder horses the wintec gullet bars really aren't a good fit. I really like this blog's way of explaining it. I'm a fan of Thorowgood AP saddles, they also have a "broadback" model. 
Saddle Fitting: The Inside Journey: Changeable Gullets - The Details


----------

